# Chamber music pieces that take you somewhere.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

As I sit here listening to the Cleveland quartet's vinyl pressing of "Death and the Maiden" I muse that there are particular musical compositions which really take one to another place and time and tell the listener a story. Another great example of this is Dvorak's "American quartet" as well as essentially any of Beethoven's piano sonatas that I have heard. This to me is the sign of an excellent composition, where the music seems to move like silk through the transitions, changing rapidly at times but somehow never losing the listener even within sudden abstractions, perhaps only because the listener is so utterly entranced that they can't help but follow the piece wherever it goes.

Please feel free to post any pieces that fall under this description in your opinion, the only constraint being that they are chamber pieces.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Interesting post - that you make it, that is. The chamber music pieces that 'take me somewhere' are legion. 

I suppose it is possible that I am easily led, but many salesmen would testify differently.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

He was a cop and good at his job. But then he committed the ultimate sin and testified against other cops - gone bad. Cops who tried to kill him, but got the woman he loved instead. Framed for murder, now he prowls the badlands. An outlaw hunting outlaws, a bounty hunter... a renegade...


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Brahms' works.
Grieg cello sonata
Schubert string last 4 SQs and Squintet
Verklarte Nacht
There must be more but I have to go.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Aramis said:


> He was a cop and good at his job. But then he committed the ultimate sin and testified against other cops - gone bad. Cops who tried to kill him, but got the woman he loved instead. Framed for murder, now he prowls the badlands. An outlaw hunting outlaws, a bounty hunter... a renegade...


Who is Reno Raines?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Any of the Russian Romantic quartets, its a trip back to a world that is gone for ever.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

recent chamber music pieces that "take" me

Antonio Bazzini's violin+piano sonata (calabrese, La ronde des Lutins etc.) , for its wonderful exploration and virtuosity of the duo instruments.

and as Quartetfore said, Russian romantic string quartets, the recent are:
Reinhold Gliere string quartet 1 & 2

and also Catoire Violin sonata "Poeme" Op.20
Myaskovsky Cello Sonata, the cello that really takes you somewhere.....


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

double post....

additional:

Ropartz string quartet (French)
Ralph vaughan williams, violin sonata, string quartet and phantasy quintet
George antheil string quartet
Dohnanyi string quartet 1,2,3


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I always though Quartet for the end of time by Messiaen has a transport-ish feel about it.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Reich's _Different Trains_, straight to Auschwitz.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mozart's Clarinet Quintet gets me as close to Heaven as I can reach while in this world.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

Ravel's Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet takes me...on a hang gliding tour. Not quite sure where, though.


----------

